# Starting a new year looking good



## miss_supra (Jan 2, 2008)

I went to a black and white attire party for NYE. I decided to have some fun with my make-up. I got the idea of using espresso with woodwink after reading a Japanese fashion magazine. I love their make-up so much. hehe


Eyes:
prep & prime
biege-ing shade stick as the base
woodwinked e/s lid
Daisychain e/s for brow bone
ricepaper e/s for crease
stubborn brown power point with handwritten e/s smudged in as liner
espresso e/s for brows
aquadisiac for lower lash line
#3 lashes

face:
prep and prime
nc25 studio fix liquid
MSF medium (I love this stuff)
ladyblush
the dark side of Accentuate/Sculpt 

lips:

subculture l/l
angel l/s
underage l/g


----------



## Moppit (Jan 2, 2008)

Very pretty, soft look.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 2, 2008)

You are such a cutie!  This is such a pretty
look.  I especially love the lip color!


----------



## pladies (Jan 2, 2008)

really pretty the mix of these two


----------



## greentwig (Jan 2, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## n_c (Jan 2, 2008)

Soooo pretty!


----------



## belldandy13 (Jan 2, 2008)

you are gorgeous!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 2, 2008)

You look so pretty!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 2, 2008)

Really pretty!  I love the touch of blue!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 2, 2008)

You look so pretty!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 2, 2008)

Gorgeous!  You're pretty!


----------



## cinnybuns (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the color combo, the aqua really makes it pop!


----------



## nunu (Jan 2, 2008)

you look gorgeous!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 2, 2008)

i've seen this combo on loads of ppl but this is deff one of my favorites. its really pretty!


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetSimplicity* 

 
_You are such a cutie! This is such a pretty
look. I especially love the lip color! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love the lip color. I got the idea from Kim Kardashian since she uses Angel. I am still waiting to get the NARS lipgloss she uses.


I was really excited to use Aquadisiac. I bought it and had no idea what to do with it.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jan 2, 2008)

*~*Beautiful!!!!*~*


----------



## aziajs (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the brown and blue combo.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 2, 2008)

So cute.....love the hint of blue....


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 2, 2008)

you look gorgeous i love the look


----------



## Baby Mac (Jan 2, 2008)

Very pretty and soft...looks great


----------



## mexicana32 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very pretty! love this look and your hair


----------



## M_O_O_N (Jan 2, 2008)

sooo pretty and classy!


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 2, 2008)

So soft and pretty! =)


----------



## shandhra (Jan 2, 2008)

so pretty, I like it!


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 2, 2008)

I really wanted a nice soft dewy look that wants over the top. I swear natural MSF are my new best friends. They are amazing with out the glitteriness some MSFs have.  Sounds like I accomplished what I wanted to.


----------



## Jot (Jan 3, 2008)

this is fab. i love the touch of blue


----------



## frocher (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jan 3, 2008)

you look great!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful bone structure. very pretty!


----------



## fingie (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty!  I love your hair btw


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 9, 2008)

stunning x


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 9, 2008)

Very pretty !!


----------



## Marmelina (Feb 12, 2008)

This may sound like a silly question, but what are MSF's?  I'm looking for a powder to set my foundation but not change the color of it...and I'm wondering if you are referring to the Mineralize Skinfinish powder.


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 12, 2008)

you are really beautiful.. are you on my myspace??


----------



## BinkysBaby (Feb 13, 2008)

Awwww......you're so cute.


----------



## miss_supra (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marmelina* 

 
_This may sound like a silly question, but what are MSF's? I'm looking for a powder to set my foundation but not change the color of it...and I'm wondering if you are referring to the Mineralize Skinfinish powder._

 
I am referring to them. Specifically the natural ones. They don't change the color, but give you a radiant look. I use them to set my liquid foundation.

Click here for the type I used.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 

 
_you are really beautiful.. are you on my myspace??_

 
Yes, I am. Please click here to get there.


Thank you again for everyone that has commented.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Mar 1, 2008)

GORGEOUS! I love neutrals and you really have made them pop with this look.


----------

